# Advice for my first triathlon - training, clothing etc.



## tdm (9 Jun 2013)

I'm thinking of entering a triathlon in August (Bassetlaw, since it's the closest to me in Sheffield). I've been wanting to give one a go just as a personal challenge (really I'll be very happy if I finish not in last place!) and as I'm a very weak swimmer I thought a novice-friendly sprint triathlon with a short swim (400m indoors) would be good. I learned to swim as a child but never really got very good at it, and my general attitude before getting into rowing and cycling at uni over the last couple of years was to avoid all sport if possible! I've got about 8 weeks to get some training in so I don't completely embarrass myself.

Does anybody have any advice on how to improve my swimming to an acceptable level in the next 8 weeks or so? I think I will be able to swim 400m breaststroke without killing myself but I can't really swim front crawl for more than 100m without my terrible technique tiring me out. Is it ridiculous to consider swimming a triathlon using breaststroke?

Also, with regards to kit, being a student I don't want to spend any money on triathlon-specific kit since it's uncertain if I will ever do anther one. I've got bib shorts and jerseys for the cycle but I'm not sure what to wear for the swim - can I swim in my bib shorts or will it make the bike ride really uncomfortable? Alternatively, I've got a rowing unisuit (made of lycra and I imagine it could work a bit like a trisuit) which I could potentially wear for everything.

Thanks in advance guys. Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## amasidlover (9 Jun 2013)

I improved my swimming by finding a local 'masters' session; I did a quick search and in Sheffield the first hit was https://cityofsheffieldswimsquad.co.uk/index.php/squad-info/masters

As for the kit, if you just want to finish then you could swim in trunks, change in the changing rooms (would probably check with organisers as to whether this is possible) and then go on to the bike in proper cycling kit - frightening T1 time but you'll still have a great time...

Alternatively you could try taking the rowing unisuit on a bike ride of a similar duration (i.e., time not necessarily distance) and see whether you manage without any padding - its a sprint so it shouldn't be too bad; I'd also make sure I know what the rowing suit is like when wet.

Alternatively you could try a more-mile trisuit for about £30 (watch the sizing, they come small) and then use them instead of bib shorts in the future.

Whatever you do I suggest trying as much as you can first; the better you know what you're doing the less you have to worry about on the day - personally I went as far as doing a 400m swim, then a 20k bike, then a 5k run in exactly the same kit I was planning to use in the race.

Oh and finally, you'll be fine doing breaststroke if you want to...

Most important thing is to have fun!


----------



## Jmetz (11 Jun 2013)

Worry not about the swim. Yes freestyle is much faster and more efficiently, but I guarantee in a pool based tri you will see many swimmers opting for breaststroke.

I'd opt for the trisuit. Again you'll see plenty in the above moremile suit.


----------



## Tommy2 (11 Jun 2013)

I just got a more mile tri suit, I'm normally about a medium in clothes, ordered an xl and you can see my a*s crack through the material when I'm in the cycling position (some might like it) think ill bed ending them back and getting xxl, how frustrating.


----------



## Piemaster (21 Jun 2013)

For a bit of inspiration for the swimming, one of the club members recent FB posts:

Ok. Here's one to inspire. 
Jan 2012 and I a lonely marathon runner decided to do a triathlon. (Easy)
Let's start with the swim. Oh that's right I can't swim. 10 lesson at east hull and I can breast stoke. 10 weeks later I can do 200 m in one attempt. Still breast stroke 
Oh dear the triathlon I signed up for is open water. Fast forward to now and thanks to club members and mostly Bradley I can now swim 5 laps if the lake. As much as 3000 m in one attempt front crawl. 

The bike. I bought a bike and found that I could only manage an average of 12mph. ??
Once again thanks to many long rides up massive hills with club members and mostly Richard I can now average between 16 - 18 mph. 

Running speaks for itself. But 18 months on from that decision to race triathlon I am just 6 weeks away from my first ironman. Thank you to everyone in the club who has pushed me and given me all the support needed.
Hull and East Yorkshire triathlon stands for fun and enjoyment.

Oh, and he's just got a job as a lifeguard at a local pool.


----------



## Baggggerz (13 Jul 2013)

Just finished my first Tri. It appears you have pretty much the same pre-issues as I did but really, just enjoy the day. My plans all went west the minute mine started. It was open water and in the first 100m I had lost my goggles and got a hoof in the nose. Didnt detract from the experience one bit, in fact it added to it. My advice, having been in the same boat is dont worry too much, just enter it with an open mind and with a view to enjoying the whole experience.

I got a more mile too and it was spot on, just make sure you get a few sizes bigger.


----------

